# Bow head shot



## Feathershredder

Anyone on here pulled off a head shot on a deer with a bow? I filmed myself shooting this deer but my buddy broke the tape! Im still fired up about that, oh well guess I'll just have to try it again.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

Dont think I'd ever try it. A lot of folks will argue that it is unethical with a gun. I have shot a hog in the head with a bow though.


----------



## Feathershredder

Yea now that you mention it I will probably just get alot of negative feedback lol. Oh well to each their own.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Why would any responsible Bow Hunter even think about doing that.....?)??


----------



## FREON

catchysumfishy said:


> Why would any responsible Bow Hunter even think about doing that.....?)??


 X2


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling

Great shot! 

Whats wrong with a head shot? Unethical? Nah. 

They say that because if your hit the snout or something the deer could run off and die slowly or maybe even not at all. But if you try to choot the animal in the normal kill zone, couldnt you miss and 'gut shot' the deer leaving him to run off and die a slow death and prob not be recovered? 

Another pernt. If you do pull off the ole head shot the deer wont suffer a bit and you wont lost him because he will drop in his tracks. 

Another pernt. HEADS SHOTS DONT WASTE MEAT!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Have a hard time pulling that arrow out


----------



## Tombstone

It is a great shot if you make it, but personally I would never try it on a deer. It is such a low probability shot, in which you more than likely will have a clean miss, but if you do connect and it isn't perfect, you will have a non lethal shot somewhere in the snout or neck. Deer just move to much, especially there heads, for me to even be somewhat confident in that shot. I have always wanted to try it on a hog, but alot of ppl would argue against that as well. 
That was an amazing shot on that deer though.


----------



## gander

I have shot numerous hogs and javelinas in the head with my bow....had a buddy miss a doe and hit the doe behind her in the head and dropped her right on the spot...lucky sob haha


----------



## Feathershredder

Forgot to mention the deer was no more than 8 yards away when I pulled this shot off lol. I would never try it further than that, deer do duck/move their head when you let an arrow fly alot of the time. But at 10 yards or less with a bow shooting around 300 or more fps they dont have time!


----------



## catchysumfishy

gander said:


> I have shot numerous hogs and javelinas in the head with my bow....had a buddy miss a doe and hit the doe behind her in the head and dropped her right on the spot...lucky sob haha


Not lucky but very unethical


----------



## catchysumfishy

Feathershredder said:


> Forgot to mention the deer was no more than 8 yards away when I pulled this shot off lol. I would never try it further than that, deer do duck/move their head when you let an arrow fly alot of the time. But at 10 yards or less with a bow shooting around 300 or more fps they dont have time!


I call total BS on the "don't have time" they can jump the string at 5 yds


----------



## Feathershredder

catchysumfishy said:


> I call total BS on the "don't have time" they can jump the string at 5 yds


pahaha yea if your shooting a long bow...


----------



## Chunky

Well, there is nothing in the regs saying that head shooting is illeagle...so what we have is an issue of ethics.

Ethics are a personal choice, I don't want someone telling me that my traditional bows are unethical, so I will not try and push my ethics on you. I will explain my position, as food for thought.

I will say that in Bowhunter education we teach that head shots are considered to be unethical and that most bowhunters feel that way.

The reason being is that your margin for error is so small. If you are off an inch you may get a deflection or a non fatal hit. Even if you hit right where you want, you may not get the penetration you need for a clean kill.

Now let me explain my reasons. I feel absouloutely terrible when I wound a deer (it does happen occasionally to all of us). It bothers me so much that I want to give myself the best chance for quick kill. I don't want the animal to suffer any more that is necessary. The heart lung area (broadside or quartering away)gives you that chance. Head shots, frontal shots, shot at the femoral artery, striaght down, are all lower percentage.

Deer have a reaction time of something like 1/12 of a second. They can definitly react at 10 yards, even at 300 fps. With a longbow like I shoot...they can be at the next feeder. 

One last point, on the wasting of the meat. Arrows don't waste much meat no matter where they hit. They kill by cutting and hemmorage, and not shock and trama like a bullet...so that argument holds no water.

I will congratulate you on a good shot, and I am glad you got your buck...even if I wouldn't take that shot. Everyone makes their own decisions on what feels right and wrong.

carry on


----------



## atcfisherman

catchysumfishy said:


> Why would any responsible Bow Hunter even think about doing that.....?)??


Agree! I won't even take a "head shot" on a hog. Ethics and humane kill is my reasoning, among many others.


----------



## mudcatz71

great shot,,,, How did you manage to draw your bow at 8 yards. haha


----------



## atcfisherman

Chunky said:


> Well, there is nothing in the regs saying that head shooting is illeagle...so what we have is an issue of ethics.
> 
> Ethics are a personal choice, I don't want someone telling me that my traditional bows are unethical, so I will not try and push my ethics on you. I will explain my position, as food for thought.
> 
> I will say that in Bowhunter education we teach that head shots are considered to be unethical and that most bowhunters feel that way.
> 
> The reason being is that your margin for error is so small. If you are off an inch you may get a deflection or a non fatal hit. Even if you hit right where you want, you may not get the penetration you need for a clean kill.
> 
> Now let me explain my reasons. I feel absouloutely terrible when I wound a deer (it does happen occasionally to all of us). It bothers me so much that I want to give myself the best chance for quick kill. I don't want the animal to suffer any more that is necessary. The heart lung area (broadside or quartering away)gives you that chance. Head shots, frontal shots, shot at the femoral artery, striaght down, are all lower percentage.
> 
> Deer have a reaction time of something like 1/12 of a second. They can definitly react at 10 yards, even at 300 fps. With a longbow like I shoot...they can be at the next feeder.
> 
> One last point, on the wasting of the meat. Arrows don't waste much meat no matter where they hit. They kill by cutting and hemmorage, and not shock and trama like a bullet...so that argument holds no water.
> 
> I will congratulate you on a good shot, and I am glad you got your buck...even if I wouldn't take that shot. Everyone makes their own decisions on what feels right and wrong.
> 
> carry on


*Right on the money!!! Perfectly said!!!*


----------



## spurgersalty

catchysumfishy said:


> I call total BS on the "don't have time" they can jump the string at 5 yds


MATH TIME Time =Distance /Rate so then 300(fps)/24(ft)(he said 8 yards))=.08. 8 hundreths of a second. Are you freaking kidding me. No way a deer will beat the arrow there. I'm with feather shredder. Oh and chunky if they react in 1/12 of a second then they dont stand a chance at 15 yards(45 feet) either then. thats .15 of a second. Dont spout off if you don't know the math. The math never lies. But "I heard and they said" are the two biggest liars I've ever met. Nice shot btw Feathershredder, my brother done it to at 15 but you talk about mess up a mechanical broad head:biggrin:


----------



## Clint Leopold

Chunky said:


> Well, there is nothing in the regs saying that head shooting is illeagle...so what we have is an issue of ethics.
> 
> Ethics are a personal choice, I don't want someone telling me that my traditional bows are unethical, so I will not try and push my ethics on you. I will explain my position, as food for thought.
> 
> I will say that in Bowhunter education we teach that head shots are considered to be unethical and that most bowhunters feel that way.
> 
> The reason being is that your margin for error is so small. If you are off an inch you may get a deflection or a non fatal hit. Even if you hit right where you want, you may not get the penetration you need for a clean kill.
> 
> Now let me explain my reasons. I feel absouloutely terrible when I wound a deer (it does happen occasionally to all of us). It bothers me so much that I want to give myself the best chance for quick kill. I don't want the animal to suffer any more that is necessary. The heart lung area (broadside or quartering away)gives you that chance. Head shots, frontal shots, shot at the femoral artery, striaght down, are all lower percentage.
> 
> Deer have a reaction time of something like 1/12 of a second. They can definitly react at 10 yards, even at 300 fps. With a longbow like I shoot...they can be at the next feeder.
> 
> One last point, on the wasting of the meat. Arrows don't waste much meat no matter where they hit. They kill by cutting and hemmorage, and not shock and trama like a bullet...so that argument holds no water.
> 
> I will congratulate you on a good shot, and I am glad you got your buck...even if I wouldn't take that shot. Everyone makes their own decisions on what feels right and wrong.
> 
> carry on


Great post.....an opinion backed by a few facts! Now, I personally wouldn't take the shot either but lets be careful about what we call unethical. A big majority of hunters from all over the country consider ALL Texas hunters unethical. We all have a line that we feel shouldn't be crossed. There are a few things I've done in the past that I look back on now at wonder what the hell I was thinking.


----------



## Chunky

spurgersalty said:


> MATH TIME Time =Distance /Rate so then 300(fps)/24(ft)(he said 8 yards))=.08. 8 hundreths of a second. Are you freaking kidding me. No way a deer will beat the arrow there. I'm with feather shredder. Oh and chunky if they react in 1/12 of a second then they dont stand a chance at 15 yards(45 feet) either then. thats .15 of a second. Dont spout off if you don't know the math. The math never lies. But "I heard and they said" are the two biggest liars I've ever met. Nice shot btw Feathershredder, my brother done it to at 15 but you talk about mess up a mechanical broad head:biggrin:


You are right, I don't know the exact math, and was too lazy to go research it. I should not have stated that like a fact.

I can tell you that I have watch lots of video with guys shooting top of the line equipment, and deer the often move significicantly. I of course don't know the distance they were shooting from....so I will just leave it as my opinion and not a fact, that I believe that 300 fps doesn't make a difference.


----------



## wet dreams

The day you miss the mark and have to finish the deer off with your knife will be the last head shot you try, my last was 47 yrs ago with a 30-06.....WW


----------



## bountyhunter

If you watch deer, they move their head more than any other part of their body. Up, down, and side to side all the time. They don't have to be reacting to an arrow release to move their head enough to make it a poor shot. You can quote math or anything else you want and I'll still say Head Shot = Dumb Shot!!!!


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER

I won't question anybody on "how or why" a shot was taken. But i know that i've many mistakes on the stand and learned from them. I personally wouldn't take a head shot because chances are that if you wait a few more minutes, you will get a shot at the boiler room. Just my opinion of course.....


----------



## Titus Bass

Nice shot.....not one that I would try and make......to each his own....


----------



## atcfisherman

spurgersalty said:


> MATH TIME Time =Distance /Rate so then 300(fps)/24(ft)(he said 8 yards))=.08. 8 hundreths of a second. Are you freaking kidding me. No way a deer will beat the arrow there. I'm with feather shredder. Oh and chunky if they react in 1/12 of a second then they dont stand a chance at 15 yards(45 feet) either then. thats .15 of a second. Dont spout off if you don't know the math. The math never lies. But "I heard and they said" are the two biggest liars I've ever met. Nice shot btw Feathershredder, my brother done it to at 15 but you talk about mess up a mechanical broad head:biggrin:


Math does not add up, or at least the way you have it. You have the following.

Time = Distance/Rate

But then you have your calculations as 300(fps)/24(ft) = 0.08

That calculation says the speed (rate) divided by the distance. Well that gives 12.5 seconds. It should be 24(ft) divided by 300(fps) which equals to 0.08 seconds.

Your answer is correct, but the calculation that you showed is incorrect. And after being rude to Chucky about facts, you might want to proof read your replies. Your point is valid too!

Just saying!


----------



## jmose46635

Tried to shoot a javelina with G5 in head last season. It was quartering to me, I was aiming for the eye and hit about a 1/2" low. Arrow went through skull and was sticking out just below ear on opposite side. After trailing for 30 minutes found him still alive and mad as h*ll. Ended up having to put another one in him to finish it off. I have no doubt it would have been a long painful death for that it if I had not found and finished off. My last attempt at head shot.


----------



## Sweat

catchysumfishy said:


> I call total BS on the "don't have time" they can jump the string at 5 yds


 :rotfl:.... SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Feathershredder

mudcatz71 said:


> great shot,,,, How did you manage to draw your bow at 8 yards. haha


Double Bull blinds!


----------



## Feathershredder

Just an FYI, This is the first and only deer I have headshot with my bow I just wanted to do it once, wish I had the film still to put up here! Believe me I prefer the pump station over any other shot! Here is a little better angle!


----------



## j-haynie

I wouldn't try it. I got this picture in an email last year. Just shows what can happen if you are off just a little bit.


----------



## bountyhunter

Yep and pictures like that and deer walking around like that sure does give us bowhunter a bad name. One thing a lot of folks don't think of is what they do just doesn't affect how people look and think of them, but it reflects on bowhunters in general. We get enough of a bad rap already without fellow bowhunters helping by taking iffy shots.


----------



## gander

catchysumfishy said:


> Not lucky but very unethical


Unethical that he missed a deer and it was a streak of "luck" that it hit the deer standing back behind it in the head?Please explain? He missed on deer and it hit the other on accident, that is why its called hunting and not just killing, you cant execute a perfect shot everytime...but please do explain how that is unethical?


----------



## atcfisherman

bountyhunter said:


> Yep and pictures like that and deer walking around like that sure does give us bowhunter a bad name. One thing a lot of folks don't think of is what they do just doesn't affect how people look and think of them, but it reflects on bowhunters in general. We get enough of a bad rap already without fellow bowhunters helping by taking iffy shots.


Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## Bucksnort

Shots like that get the rancher and the lease group really ticked off. I think you would be in for a verbal beating if you did that on our ranch or maybe worse. I'm glad it worked out for you . I think you knew what would happen when you posted that pic. LOL!


----------



## monster

> A big majority of hunters from all over the country consider ALL Texas hunters unethical.


I'm not much of a hunter.....what exactly does this mean?


----------



## reelthreat

monster said:


> I'm not much of a hunter.....what exactly does this mean?


Most Texas hunting is done from a blind with corn fed senderos or a feeder.

Other states hunt trails, scrapes, rubs... and don't "bait" them with corn.

BTW, nice shot. Under the circumstances I probably would have taken the same shot.


----------



## spurgersalty

Thanks for the catch on the typo Arctic. Sorry to come off like that. My main thing to say is the same thing others have said in other threads: Don't fight amongst ourselves. He posted a pic and asked if anyone ever pulled it off also. When the animal rights groups see us dogging one of our own calling them unethical and lacking in morals that jjust gives them more fuel for their fire. Instead of running him into the ground, simply answer his question and don't say anything if it doesn't further our own cause. I disagree wet dreams. I've shot many animals in the head. Miss or not you still have the same consequences as "behind the shoulder" with rifle or bow. I have yet to wound and lose an animal but i can surely say i don't want to learn that feeling. Its bad enough when I shoot a duck down and can't find it. I would hate to lose a deer. How many people hunt squirrels and rabbits with centerfires. Where do ya'll aim? Wild life is wildlife. wounded animals are all the same regardless of species: their wounded.


----------



## spurgersalty

Do ya'll see any blood in the pic of doe standing with arrow? Can you say Photo Shop!! Aguy posted a picture on here of an old house on a hill with semi dead grass in front. 10 or so post later another guy posted there fixed it for you. The same pic, except this time there were wild flowers in the field in front of the house. And looked as real as they come. Just sayin.. pic could have been doctored.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

j-haynie said:


> I wouldn't try it. I got this picture in an email last year. Just shows what can happen if you are off just a little bit.


That just may be the famous 'arrowhead' deer that lives just outside Leakey?

To the OP, congrats on a great shot. Maybe go for the boiler room from now on since you proved you can do it. And no, I don't mean that in bad way. A combination of confidence and pride and competion has probably made many of us do something similar. Deer do move their heads a lot, and are really too magnificent to wound.


----------



## monster

reelthreat said:


> Most Texas hunting is done from a blind with corn fed senderos or a feeder.
> 
> Other states hunt trails, scrapes, rubs... and don't "bait" them with corn.
> 
> BTW, nice shot. Under the circumstances I probably would have taken the same shot.


Well, I have to agree that it's not the most sporting way to hunt a deer, but it's the way I learned, and I sure do like my backstrap and sausage. I'm not knocking anyone else for their methods if their not illegal.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Hmm*

I bet she snores bad!!



j-haynie said:


> I wouldn't try it. I got this picture in an email last year. Just shows what can happen if you are off just a little bit.


----------



## FBGHUNTER

dont think I would shoot a deer in the head but I have no problems with putting one in a pigs head. Great shot though.


----------



## whackmaster

Hope you're not hunting in Texas since archery season didn't open until Oct. 2...Your post is on Sept.29, just saying.........


----------



## Fish Doctor

whackmaster said:


> Hope you're not hunting in Texas since archery season didn't open until Oct. 2...Your post is on Sept.29, just saying.........


X2


----------

